# Southern California Racing



## tiggerfitch (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello, I'm a Marine being transferred to Camp Pendleton, CA, at the end of this month. I have about 20 years of sailing experience (15 years racing, mainly out of Chicago Yacht Club) and am looking to crew in the SoCal area. If anyone has any tips, please let me know.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Checkout http://www.sailinganarchy.com/forums/ in the crew section. Most of the hardcore racers hang there.


----------



## tiggerfitch (Jun 28, 2006)

*Thanks*

I appreciate the tip. I'll check over there.

Cheers!

Matthew.


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome to So-Cal. Head down to the Oceanside waterfront when you are off duty and stop in the Oceanside Yacht Club. You will find the usual collection of free So-Cal sailing rags many with crew lists for racing, cruising, etc. Lots of local Racing here in San Diego and I assume some in Oceanside also. You will probably find the california racing schedule booklet there also. If the club is out of publications there are a couple of yacht brokers at Oceanside harbor that should have the free racks also.
Dewey


----------

